# Some works (PS)



## Ronaldo09 (Feb 17, 2012)

Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler



Her right arm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler













Spoiler











I would like to hear your opinions...
Thanks.


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice job!
Sources for the unedited photos?


----------



## Ronaldo09 (Feb 17, 2012)

jonthedit said:


> Nice job!
> Sources for the unedited photos?


Thanks.
Most of the photos are from planetrenders.net


----------



## The Masked Man (Feb 17, 2012)

Really nice pieces you have there.
Good job!


----------



## Kyary (Feb 18, 2012)

You like Katy Perry Ronaldo09 ? Rukia and Loke look great! Vendetta one is my favorite XD!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like the vendetta one, Nice job


----------



## Ronaldo09 (Feb 20, 2012)

Kyary said:


> You like Katy Perry Ronaldo09 ? Rukia and Loke look great! Vendetta one is my favorite XD!



I do like some of her songs but I would rather listen to Pink Floyd (or something like that) than Katy Perry...


Sean On Fire said:


> Really nice pieces you have there.
> Good job!





4-leaf-clover said:


> I really like the vendetta one, Nice job


Thanks

To everyone:
The images are available for everyone to use, I just ask that you don't say that they're yours (is this sentence correct? -_-')


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool stuff I dont really like the first two (I just could never really respect photoshoped photos as real art ) But I like the Ironman one and naruto one


----------

